# 24 inch ceiling joists



## Michaeljp86 (Apr 10, 2007)

When you have 24 inch spacing on the ceiling joists do you need to run a bead of adhesive down it? I was told your supposed to but the only thing I can find in my books is screw spacing. They didnt get me my IBC book yet.


----------



## Brockster (Aug 24, 2007)

I've never heard of having to glue the rock onto a joist. I have seen a lot of channel installed to close up the joist space. you install it the opposite direction of the joist.


----------



## neolitic (Apr 20, 2006)

Michaeljp86 said:


> When you have 24 inch spacing on the ceiling joists


It needs to be 5/8" board.


Brockster said:


> seen a lot of channel installed to close up the joist space. you install it the opposite direction of the joist.


You mean 1X strapping?


----------



## kgphoto (May 9, 2006)

That or hat channel


----------



## Capt-Sheetrock (Aug 8, 2007)

unless codes have changed recently, 1/2 on 24" meets code. 1/2 sag resistant will give you a better ceiling (stiffer) and of course 5/8 will give you an even stiffer one, but regular 1/2 meets code (even tho most people don't think it does). You can check with your local building infector if you feel the need.


----------



## thom (Nov 3, 2006)

We do 1/2" 24" oc without adhesive as standard.

Did it in my own house 24 years ago and it's just fine. It doesn't sag between joists.


----------



## oldrivers (May 6, 2007)

on ceiling trusses that are 24 on center there is a vapor barrier so glue wouldnt work there so i cant see why you'd need it on any other ceiling without a vapor barrier.


----------

